# tandem kayak for fly fishing



## Uli (Mar 8, 2005)

I am new to posting and kayaking. I want to buy a tandem sot. I am 5'10 and 155 lbs and my son is 11 years old. We both love flyfishing on the shores of the Chesapeake Bay, the Triadelphia Reservoir or the Gunpowder River in Maryland .Once a year we spent a week on the beach in South Carolina. 
We have been looking at the Ocean Kayak Malibu Two XL. I'll cartop my kayak. 
My wife also expressed interest in kayaking, but not in fishing. 
Will this kayak be a good choice? Thank you for your advice and input.


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

Uli, I envy your son. I wish my dad had a kayak and took me fishing in it. I've never owned a tandem kayak, but my wife and I rented one a couple of weeks during vacations at the outer banks of NC. We had a blast. Took a little coordination and the learning curve was steep in the surf. Not easy to paddle by yourself because neither seat has a good center of gravity when paddling alone. I'll let those who have more experience with that particular yak give you some sound advice, but I think your family is going to have a lot of fun. Good luck.
George


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

Caught Myself said:


> Uli, I envy your son. I wish my dad had a kayak and took me fishing in it. I've never owned a tandem kayak, but my wife and I rented one a couple of weeks during vacations at the outer banks of NC. We had a blast. Took a little coordination and the learning curve was steep in the surf. Not easy to paddle by yourself because neither seat has a good center of gravity when paddling alone. I'll let those who have more experience with that particular yak give you some sound advice, but I think your family is going to have a lot of fun. Good luck.
> George


You hit the nail on the head, if an Husband and wife can master a tandem, then they have a solid relationship.


----------



## yak_fish (Mar 2, 2005)

If you plan on fishing I would recomend getting 2 single kayaks instead of a tandem, Tandems can be fun to paddle but are difficult to maneuver while fishing and you would really have to watch that backcast


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Wilderness Systems Tarpon 130 is a nice tandom boat that manuvers well... JAM


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

Ocean Kayak Malibu Two XL tandom has a center seat for single paddler,handles well, this gives lots of storage, I also installed the center hatch like having a trunk.


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

There is a WS Tarpon 130T in Charlottesville VA for $520.00 bucks. Just saw it in a store at Barracks Road Shopping Center.


----------

